# Switching to a Short Reed



## legband45 (Nov 15, 2011)

I currently blow a flute and with hearing people call using short reeds it sounds so much better. I have a couple different shortreeds but I am having trouble learning. Any tips would be great. Thanks


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

youtube has lots of videos on how to blow a short reed. Otherwise you can buy dvds, the Molt Gear dvd's are good, and there are others out there as well like Honker Talk, 100% Goose, Ancient Art of Paralyzing, etc. You'll learn quickly that you don't blow air into a short reed like you do a flute, you push air with your diaphram.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

legband I think the most difficult thing about switghing to a short reed is learning to put voice in the call. flutes can be blown without voice but not short reeds. You need to vibrate the reed with your voice to get it moving properly.The best way I can explain it is like having a hangover and hugging the toilet bowl the next morning.Dry heaves ,your expelling air and groaning at the same time. :beer:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

What kind of short reeds do you have?


----------



## fowlmouthboys (May 15, 2012)

i think your best bet is to go to your nearest sporting good store that has a decent selection on short reeds and blow as many as you can....1 call might sound good to you while the other may be difficult to blow...i remember when i first started i wanted a tim grounds super mag but i couldnt blow it to save my life...now i have one and love it...find one that "fits" you right now...also go on you tube and watch Matt Wettish on gundogsonline.com. He has a lot of helpful tips and breaks it down to make it easy to understand for new short reed callers. Good Luck 

PS. try not to get sucked into the addiction...first you buy 1 then next thing u know u have more than you can fit on your lanyard...hahaha


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

I would suggest buying cheap calls at first till you learn how to present air into it properly.that way your not burned out cause you can,t blow your $130 call. Once you out grow your basic call, then you,ll know what you want In your next call.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Field Proven Aftershock. Simply put, one of the *BEST *calls to transition from flutes or resonance calls to short reeds. Wish I'd have had one when I switched over 4 years ago...


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

dndhomes said:


> I would suggest buying cheap calls at first till you learn how to present air into it properly.that way your not burned out cause you can,t blow your $130 call. Once you out grow your basic call, then you,ll know what you want In your next call.


This makes no sense. Why can't you learn on a decent, more expensive call in the first place?? True there are some seriously fanstastic inexpensive, poly calls on the market, of which I have at least one or two on a lanyard and still run and kill birds with. One call I haven't seen mentioned now that I think of it is the GK Gen II Delrin Slayer. I'd put it easilly in the top 5 for quality calls that won't empty your wallet. Love mine and run the bejesus out of it all year long. A set of edge guts and an E-4 reed and there is nothing you can't do with that call. Still, for transitioning from flutes/resonance calls, the Aftershock is very hard to beat.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

my cheap poly goose call was much harder to blow into than my Foiles calls


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> my cheap poly goose call was much harder to blow into than my Foiles calls


It's all in the tuning on how a short reed will run...well not COMPLETELY all, geometry of the call and type of reed/guts will have some bearing on how "easy" a call runs, but it is mainly in the tune. I have quite a few poly calls that you would have a hard time telling they were only a $49.00 call! My Poly Cole's Carnage Collector (And I still hate Jeff foiles), has put a ton of birds on the ground, sounds great and is super easy to run, which is nice for hunting in a layout in the late season where the air is just plain cold and you're wearing heavy clothes and can't move as easily. Saunders makes a great poly call in the Refuge Series HP Honker call. It is one of the BEST poly calls you can own and runs about 35 bucks. Combine that call with Bill's red guts and you have a real killer in your hands. :thumb:


----------



## JDP (Aug 17, 2011)

can't go wrong with a C&S custom call, easy to blow and easy on the pocket book! had a cpl calls now from them and I can send them for tuning and he has done it for free, great guy and the calls look great! just my two cents


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

X2 :beer:


----------

